# Purchased '07 Maxima



## bshapt (Apr 1, 2016)

Newby here. Just purchased a Maxima and am wondering if there is anyone on here that can help diagnose an ABS issue. I don't want to just throw hubs and sensors at it without narrowing things down a bit. No codes showing but the ABS activates when it shouldn't and triggers limp mode. I have a good Autel code reader but unsure how to use it in dynamic mode. Is there a shop in the GTA that specializes in these cars?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Where's "GTA?" If it's triggering the ABS, there should be a code. You may need a more cable scan tool to access the ABS system and also view live data. I agree that it's not a good idea to throw random parts at it. It may not be the sensors that are the problem and it'll cost you a fortune if it turns out being a broken wire somewhere or an actuator problem.


----------



## bshapt (Apr 1, 2016)

smj999smj said:


> Where's "GTA?" If it's triggering the ABS, there should be a code. You may need a more cable scan tool to access the ABS system and also view live data. I agree that it's not a good idea to throw random parts at it. It may not be the sensors that are the problem and it'll cost you a fortune if it turns out being a broken wire somewhere or an actuator problem.


"GTA" is Greater Toronto Area. I have an Autel Maxidiag Elite. Just not sure how to use it yet. No dash lights, no codes, but if I pull the 10a ABS fuse from the passenger side engine compartment fusebox the driveability problems - limp mode, abs actuation, etc. - disappear. And of course the dash lights appear and speedo stops working.

All ideas appreciated. :nerd:
Bob


----------



## Maximator (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi Bob,
Looks like there is a season for allergies, there is also a season for infamous ABS issue on Maxima. 
I happened to be in the exact same situation in the month of April in GTA with 2007 Maxima!
Only I was less lucky to diagnose it properly in the first place. Visited Mister Transmission and two independent mechanic garages for diagnostic and all (!!!) told me it seems to be transmission issue and I am looking to spend 3-4 K out of my pocket to fix it. Mister Transmission guys took it for a test ride twice, once with their code scanner while driving (no codes were displayed) and did a run test while car was on the lift!
So I ended up leaving the car with mechanic I knew from past repairs, who promised to get new transmission cheap. He also assured me it's a transmission issue and even came up with some made up code after I left the car for a day for testing.
Two weeks later without the car and $3000 out of my wallet for repair and $500 for rental, I ended up with ... exactly the same issue!!! I picked up the car after repair being moderately glad that I got a good deal on new transmission. Turns out the tranny was a re-manufactured one (still better then rebuild, but not "new" per se). And car was running fine for two days for some reason and then all same symptoms returned!
Here is what it sounded like:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4DipBFz-CE

Having lost faith in the mechanics completely I started digging around on the Internet and came to conclusion it was not a transmission after all, but ABS issue. I should have done more research in the first place, but who knew that people in the car repair business are so incompetent more often than not. Or maybe it was just my bad luck.
Anyway, I pulled the same 10a fuse to get the car rolling and drove like that for a week or two. At the same time I came across the Service Bulletin NTB07-016b, that describes exactly the same issue.
The cost of repairs? $30 for rear wheel ABS sensor. I've spent x100 times more than I should have.

Oddly enough, when I put the ABS fuse back in and was ready to install new sensor the problem did not come back at all. 
If it starts doing it again I am cleaning or replacing ABS sensor on rear wheel as TSB talks about.


Your last post was in April. How did it go with your car since then?


----------



## bshapt (Apr 1, 2016)

I got mine resolved and will give details to anyone who has a similar issue. Drives like a dream now after replacing the right rear sensor (hub was replaced about 1.5 years ago). Figured it was right rear by using an Autel Maxi-diag Elite that showed discrepancy in wheel speed readings between right rear and the other 3. Had some difficulty with broken sensor mounting bolt but figured out a relatively easy way to resolve that. For details PM me with your email address or phone number.


----------

